# Turn your powerhead into internal Canister filter for $1



## rsxed

If you have a tank besides your bed like i do or dont want the waterfall/motor noise from you HOB or bubble noise from sponge filter, this simple DIY job just make your life easier.

Gear:

- Any powerheads match your tank size or a bit stronger.

- A plastic container from Dollar Stores (i used the one with clip lid; it just make the refill/cleaning a lot more convenient. I picked up a square and round one and i chose to go for the round one at the end cuz it's easier to organize the media and less by-pass issue)

- A small piece of Egg Crate or mesh grill (place on top of the media to prevent the PH taking your media in and stuck)

- A short piece of PVC tube/hose that will fit your PH''s water-in openeing

- A screwdriver and lighter to drill the holes at bottom and make opening on top

Following are the the pics. Pretty easy job so don't think any description needed.


































The Container is 800ML, so pretty much you can place as much media as an AC50/70 HOB can hold.

The Media:

Bottom Layer: smashed Red Brick from next door's tore down house, $0.
Mid Layer: a piece of old Fluval 203's round sponge. It fits tight so less by pass.
Top Layer: finer stuffed sponge/form from my going-to-dump couch, $0.

PS: The water is actually crystal clear just my phone really sucked. And here is the job of square container which i decided no go. 
IT may not look pretty as those brand name internal filters, but it holds lot more media and most important it's noise and cost free


----------



## neven

a lot better than my beer cup powerhead filter i made, lol. I wonder what it would look like with some black aquarium safe plastic paint on it,


----------



## Acipenser

That is Ghetto man, great for a fish room but my wife would rip my balls off if I tried that in the kitchen ( the only spot i am allowed to keep tanks ! )


----------



## VinnyD

lol..nice...it's like McGyver...haha...


----------



## Maxxxboost

Great idea!
Looks good, How often will you be cleaning it?


----------



## rsxed

Maxxxboost said:


> Great idea!
> Looks good, How often will you be cleaning it?


that tank is only 10 gallon.
by the media load, i think i will only clean it once a month or just clean it when i see the media gets dirty


----------



## hgi

I tried to build something like this last year, only difference is I used PVC piping with end caps so I could hide the actual filter part under the sand/gravel and hide the input under slate. It worked for 2 days then the power heads gave up on me, they just couldn't pull the water.


----------

